# Topical Spiro - Shield Against Hair Loss!



## CEM Store (Jan 9, 2013)

Often times in our research, subjects experience certain side effects of compound administration. Not all of these side effects are desirable. For exampleadministration of androgens results in a higher propensity for hair loss. While genetic predisposition plays a role as well it has been proven the aforementioned is the case. Topical Spiro (spironolactone) is an extremely effective compound at managing this undesirable side effect in our research subjects.

To understand how Spiro works lets first take a look at what causes hair loss in the first place. Research has discovered one of the primary causes for undesired hair loss is a buildup of androgens at the hair follicle. The most common androgen is dht. In males, testosterone undergoes a conversion via a process known as 5 aplha reduction, to dht (dihydrotestosterone). DHT is roughly 7-10x more androgenic than testosterone. DHT builds up at the hair follicle causing it to weaken and ultimately fall out. 

There are several ways you can approach this. There are compounds available that can be administered to research subjects orally that prevent the conversion of testosterone to dht. Dutasteride is the most effective of them and when combined with topical spiro would offer research subjects the most powerful defense to hair loss available. There are also topical compounds available, like Topical Spiro, that are extremely effective as well.

Topical Spiro works by literally blocking the receptor so androgens (like dht) cannot bind to them at all. This prevents the dht from weakening and ultimately destroying the hair follicle. Spiro attacks the problem our research subjects encounter in the most direct and least invasive manner. It is topical and works at the location of the undesired side effect. It has been proven extremely effective at blocking androgens and the prevention and treatment of undesired hair loss.

For a topical approach to the undesired effect of hair loss in research subjects Topical Spiro clearly cannot be beat.  It is by far the most effective. It literally blocks the cause, at the actual location of the undesired hair loss. This effective and surely not well know enough compound is worthy of you attention and use in your research.


Check it out >> Topical Spiro 5% 8oz


Refs:
* Hughes BR, Cunliffe WJ (May 1988). "Tolerance of spironolactone". The British Journal of Dermatology 118 (5): 687?91. PMID 2969259
* Corvol P, Michaud A, Menard J, Freifeld M, Mahoudeau J (July 1975). "Antiandrogenic effect of spirolactones: mechanism of action". Endocrinology 97 (1): 52?8. doi:10.1210/endo-97-1-52. PMID 166833
* Otte C, Moritz S, Yassouridis A, et al. (January 2007). "Blockade of the mineralocorticoid receptor in healthy men: effects on experimentally induced panic symptoms, stress hormones, and cognition". Neuropsychopharmacology : Official Publication of the American College of Neuropsychopharmacology 32 (1): 232?8. doi:10.1038/sj.npp.1301217. PMID 1703593
* Serafini PC, Catalino J, Lobo RA (August 1985). "The effect of spironolactone on genital skin 5 alpha-reductase activity". Journal of Steroid Biochemistry 23 (2): 191?4. PMID 4033118
* Cheng SC, Suzuki K, Sadee W, Harding BW (October 1976). "Effects of spironolactone, canrenone and canrenoate-K on cytochrome P450, and 11beta- and 18-hydroxylation in bovine and human adrenal cortical mitochondria". Endocrinology 99 (4): 1097?106. doi:10.1210/endo-99-4-1097. PMID 976190



Topical Spiro 5% 8oz


----------



## CEM Store (Feb 6, 2013)

*Sign up for our newsletter to get up-to-date sales, promotions, and articles. https://www.cemproducts.com/customer/account/create/*


----------



## Gorgeliftsalot (May 8, 2013)

CEM Store said:


> Often times in our research, subjects experience certain side effects of compound administration. Not all of these side effects are desirable. For exampleadministration of androgens results in a higher propensity for hair loss. While genetic predisposition plays a role as well it has been proven the aforementioned is the case. Topical Spiro (spironolactone) is an extremely effective compound at managing this undesirable side effect in our research subjects.
> 
> To understand how Spiro works lets first take a look at what causes hair loss in the first place. Research has discovered one of the primary causes for undesired hair loss is a buildup of androgens at the hair follicle. The most common androgen is dht. In males, testosterone undergoes a conversion via a process known as 5 aplha reduction, to dht (dihydrotestosterone). DHT is roughly 7-10x more androgenic than testosterone. DHT builds up at the hair follicle causing it to weaken and ultimately fall out.
> 
> ...




Thank you for the informative post! 
Somehow I missed this one while looking at hair loss products.


----------



## CEM Store (Sep 17, 2013)

*A truly amazing research product!*


----------



## CEM Store (Mar 7, 2014)

*Follow us on twitter www.twitter.com/cemproducts for promotions, sales, and articles.
*


----------

